# Metal Grate for CSE setup on Sterilite Bin



## Musicality (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm thinking about using this to modify my sterilite bin cage for a heating lamp cse setup and light. I'd cut out the shape of the shelf with a dremel tool and then attach with pull ties. The CSE Lamp will be on the side near his igloo and the light will be on the side with his wheel.



There are multiple ways I could use it to attach the lamps. I can't decide which way would be best. I took pictures of the different ways I could do this. If I leave the shelf legs on I can attach it to the cage upside down, so I could clamp the lights on for security. Or I can remove the legs and attach it right side up. If I do that it adds about 3/4 an inch distance from the bin. I'm thinking about doing it that way .... especially since the lamp with the light will be awfully close to his wheel.


Thoughts?


----------

